# Sự thật về nệm cao su non trên thị trường hiện nay



## Ngo Viet An Khang (16/4/19)

Hiện nay trên thị trường xuất hiện dòng sản phẩm mang tên "_nệm cao su non_", điều này làm cho nhiều người phân vân không biết giữa cao su non và cao su thiên nhiên 100% có điểm gì khác nhau mà lại chênh lệch về giá thành như thế? Thậm chí nhiều người tiêu dùng còn hiểu sai rằng: nệmcao su non được sản xuất từ mủ cao su thiên nhiên còn non. Vậy tên gọi này có chính xác không, hay chỉ là một chiêu đặt tên gây sự nhầm lẫn về chất liệu tạo ra sản phẩm? Qua bài viết Sự Thật Về Những Chiếc "Nệm Cao Su Non" Trên Thị Trường, mình sẽ giúp các bạn hiểu thêm về chất liệu sản xuất ra những chiếc nệm này nhé!!

*Trước tiên, chúng ta cùng tìm hiều về định nghĩa: nệm cao su non là gì?*
Cao su non thực chất là mút hoạt tính (thuật ngữ tiếng Anh: _Memory foam_) là tên gọi của một loại vật liệu phát triển từ Polyurethane (PU). Chúng được bổ sung thêm các phụ gia làm tăng mật độ và độ nhớt của vật liệu, tạo nên khả năng có thể lưu giữ hình dạng vật thể có nhiệt độ ấm và phục hồi hình dạng cũ sau một thời gian khi vật thể được lấy ra.

Cao su non thực chất là một dạng cao su tổng hợp không chứa các chất như O.D.P, CFC hay HCFC.
Để tạo ra được cao su non cần phải tiến hành một phản ứng hóa học giữa một hợp chất isocyanate với hợp chất chứa Hydro hoạt động (-N=C=O).
Cao su non thường có tính dẻo dai và mềm, khi dùng tay bấm vào thấy có độ lún nhẹ. Bề mặt của cao su non vô cùng bóng mịn.





Sự Thật Về Những Chiếc "Nệm Cao Su Non" Trên Thị Trường | Thegioinem.com​
Nhìn chung thì các sản phẩm nệm cao su non mà nhiều người thường nhắc đến có thành phần cấu tạo tương đương với nệm cao su nhân tạo. Tuy nhiên, ở cách đặt tên thì dễ gây hiểu lầm đến người tiêu dùng, làm họ nghĩ rằng đây là sản phẩm được sản xuất từ nhựa cây cao su còn non, chưa đạt tiêu chuẩn. Do vậy, khi lựa chọn mua nệm bạn nên cần nhắc và lựa chọn những đài lý uy tín, có tên tuổi trên thị trường để tránh mua nhầm hàng giả, hàng kém chất lượng.

*Vậy các sản phẩm nệm-gối cao su non có tốt không? Có ảnh hưởng gì đến sức khỏe khi sử dụng không?*

Không thể phủ nhận rằng, chất liệu nhân tạo bao giờ cũng kém an toàn hơn so với chất liệu nguồn gốc tự nhiên. Những sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo đảm bảo đạt tiêu chuẩn quốc tế về sự an toàn, trước khi tung ra thị trường nó cũng được kiểm định kỹ lưỡng, vậy nên người dùng có thể an tâm lựa chọn nó. Đặc biệt, bạn nên lựa chọn những thương hiệu có nguồn gốc xuất xứ rõ ràng như: cao su nhân tạo TATANA, cao su nhân tạo ACB, cao su nhân tạo EDENA..

Tuy nhiên, mình muốn khẳng định với các bạn những sản phẩm có nguồn gốc tự nhiên nệm cao su thiên nhiên luôn là sự ưu tiên lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng hiện đại ngày nay. Bởi về chất lượng độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ cơ thể luôn trong trạng thái thả lỏng tự nhiên nhất và hơn hết là thân thiện với môi trường. Các hãng nệm chuyên sản xuất nệm cao su có tên tuổi trên thị trường như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Đồng Phú, Kim Cương.





Sự Thật Về Những Chiếc "Nệm Cao Su Non" Trên Thị Trường | Thegioinem.com​
*Mua Nệm Ở Đại Lý Nào Uy Tín Và Giá Tốt Nhất?*
Thegioinem.com tự hào là đơn vị chuyên phân phối Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm và nội thất phòng ngủ uy tín hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Với hơn 9 năm kinh nghiệm hoạt động trên thị trường và là đại lý lớn các công ty nệm có tên tuổi như: Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, ACB, TATANA, Đồng Phú, Ưu Việt, Trường Thành,... Thế Giới Nệm đã có hệ thống 16 cửa hàng phủ sóng rộng khắp các tỉnh đồng bằng Sông Cửu Long, TPHCM, Bình Dương, Biên Hòa, Vũng Tàu, Nha Trang luôn luôn sẵn sàng đáp ứng tối đa nhu cầu mua sắm của quý khách hàng gần xa trên khắp cả nước.


----------

